# KnK's Drawing Request Thread



## Blue (May 17, 2006)

Okay, here's the deal. I need more practice, and if left to my own devices I will simply churn out an endless series of Sakuras. 

So: What I want to do here is have people request crappy art, and I'll draw as many as I can. I reserve the right to not do your request if I feel it's beyond my ability or simply not interesting. *Chances are it will only be lineart*; I might color it if I really like it or you make another request.

Some ideas of what might be good to ask for: (Click links for examples of my work)
- of your favorite character(s) that don't get enough fanart or just need more. Remember: If they're not in Google images, I'll need reference.
-*Portraits* of anyone.  would be easier for me, but I can do  too. 
- short featuring characters from whatever. Manga is super difficult, so you'd better only request one page at a time.
-Manga/lineart *colorings*. I have no examples, but see my other work for my coloring.

What not to ask for:
-Art requiring an incredible amount of work, i.e the entire (large) cast of an anime.
-Tasteless hentai. I will draw tasteful hentai, either nude or not, and PM it to you, but I will not draw explicit sex or exposed genitals. Yaoi or yuri is fine.
-Landscapes, still lifes, and stuff. I might try, but you'll get crap.

Please sponsor me. I really need practice. T_T

*Done so far:*

Tayuya x Sakura
Orochimaru x Guy
Shinigami Rukia
Doctor Tenma
Dre's Angels
Saya and Diva
Spike Spegiel
Chauron
Bummed out Itachi
Original Character - Apollo
Original Character - Kanti
Original Character - Brigit

*In Queue:*
Kyo
Me portrait
bronzhawk
Anko x Tsunade
Timeskip Sanosuke
Colored Tayuya x Sakura
Jackal Portrait
Cable Portrait
Sasori/Ed Elric
Shikamaru/Brandon Heat stuff
Sakura on a Swing
Kenshin vs. Sanosuke
Sakon
Itachi
Original Character - krescentwolf

*In Progress:*
Saya and Diva Colored


----------



## Sieg (May 17, 2006)

Can you draw a 'tasteful' Tayuya and Sakura similar to the pic you posted of Sakura/Henge Naruto in bed, a while ago?

Edit//

...not a bed, but standing close together, faces almost touching.


How many requests before you get tired of seeing us here?

@DOK


----------



## DOK (May 17, 2006)

Sieg i wish i could kill you right now, i wanted first request honors XD
you ass. <3


Can i get GaixOro ? 
with like a buch of turtles and swords everywhere?
if not, the gaixoro will do


----------



## BakaKage (May 17, 2006)

I request a Rukia in Shinigami clothes


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 17, 2006)

Draw a picture of yourself for me.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2006)

Awesome!

Dr. Tenma (from MONSTER) or Kenji (from 20th Century Boys) please  Anime-ish style <3

EDIT: Curse you to hell you heathens with your ultra fast interweb!!!


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2006)

Alright, TayuSaku, GaiOro and Rukia coming up... tomorrow.



> Draw a picture of yourself for me.


Um, no, because you and your missing avatar are weirding me out and you need to tell me what's eating you.


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> Dr. Tenma (from MONSTER) or Kenji (from 20th Century Boys) please  Anime-ish style <3
> 
> EDIT: Curse to hell you heathens with your ultra fast interweb!!!


Okay, and this is the last one until I finish all these. :fist


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 17, 2006)

Draw one of those situation pictures, like the ones you used to draw before. You know what I'm talking about? The ones with abf holding moe in her chain etc.

Moe must be purple.


----------



## jkingler (May 17, 2006)

Can you draw Gai and Hard Gay together? 

Dynamic Entry + Hooooo/Hard Gay desu!!!! would probably give me a fungasm. XD


----------



## furious styles (May 17, 2006)

For the next batch :

Draw me,  and cable as charlie's angels or something.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 17, 2006)

for whenever:

Otonashi Saya (or any random person from Blood+)


----------



## Feathers! (May 17, 2006)

Older naruto looking into cracked mirror, the reflection being the older Uchiha Sasuke.  Animeish portrait, like head to upper chest.   
Like this:
but more dramatic distortion from the cracks.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 17, 2006)

I know it'll be awhile until you can do request, since our last one is in awhile but I would just like to reserve a spot, no rush for you at all. ^^

A drawing of Naruto and/or if you want to, a Spike Spiegel drawing would be awe-some.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## chauronity (May 17, 2006)

Requesting a *potrait* from you Dan 

-*style* and everything is up to you (perhaps something between realistic?)
-*size* is up to you 
-*reference:* Jpopsuki

Take all the time in the world you'll need, do irl stuff too and dont feel pressured bout this. But pm it to me if you just can ^^


----------



## Orochimaru (May 17, 2006)

I'll get in line, before the queue gets awfully long. 

I kindly request a drawing of Itachi's face. But it has to be full of rage and tears. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2006)

I'll probably do all of these, but I'll need time, so closed for now. <3


----------



## Blue (May 19, 2006)

Okay, out of classes for the week, I'm getting on this. First off:



More coming. I may be leaving with friends tonight, but definately this weekend I will finish most of these.

Also taking the liberty of sticking this. Oh noes!


----------



## Sieg (May 19, 2006)

Best pair ever


----------



## Jef88 (May 19, 2006)

its very hard what you are starting with but i like the idea 
i couldnt keep up 

*Reps for you*

good luck with this


----------



## Freija (May 19, 2006)

a Kyo from Samurai Deeper Kyo in his real body leaning against a tree 


or you can diss the tree if that's too much XD



edit: *looks at Tayuya x Sakura* OMG  lovely, i'd rep you again, but i have to spread some rep first T_T


edit2: here's a pic if you don't know how he looks


----------



## bronzhawk (May 19, 2006)

You said that you needed some projects.  Can you do an anime styled me?  For references, I have plenty of posts in the member picture thread or my kage bunshin thread (click my siggy to go there).  A front and sideways full body portrate would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yondy (May 19, 2006)

Omg Omg Omg

Can you draw Anko & Tsunade.. doing something? >>

EDIT-

Wait, I know what I want them doing.

Kissing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2006)

Hola Madame K!

Based on your Shishio avy you are a Kenshin fan 

I was hoping you could draw Epilogue Sanosuke kicking ass or looking kick ass.

Basing from this image:


Gracias! (Hoping for use as an avy later)


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2006)

Still working, havn't had more than an hour at a time to sit down yet. T_T


----------



## TenshiOni (May 20, 2006)

Love the turtles you added. XD

Not going to ask you for a pic myself...yet. At the moment....I think you're waist deep in requests as it is. XD

But nice idea. ^_^


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2006)

Took a long time with this one, decided she needed Sodeno Shirayuki at the last moment and couldn't get it right.

I'm alone all day, so more en route. ^^


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2006)

Very nice, she looks good with longish hair



> I'm alone all day, so more en route. ^^


Don't let Martryn hear that


----------



## Sieg (May 20, 2006)

Too early to ask for a colored version of my request? =P


----------



## Orochimaru (May 20, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Took a long time with this one, decided she needed Sodeno Shirayuki at the last moment and couldn't get it right.
> 
> I'm alone all day, so more en route. ^^



You're getting better and better! The eyes and the hair are just perfect, and that sword looks awesome!


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 20, 2006)

I don't have a request but a simple question. 

How do you do your lineart? Do you do it straight on the computer or do you do a drawing first then scan it into the computer and make the lineart from there? I ask because the lines are so clean and nice.


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Too early to ask for a colored version of my request? =P


Nope, as long as you don't mind braving the line. XD



> You're getting better and better! The eyes and the hair are just perfect, and that sword looks awesome!


Thanks. ^^



> How do you do your lineart? Do you do it straight on the computer or do you do a drawing first then scan it into the computer and make the lineart from there? I ask because the lines are so clean and nice.


It actually is drawn straight into the computer. I am more comfortable with paper, but the process of scanning it and digitally inking it would increase the time it takes to do each by at least 100%.


----------



## Yondy (May 20, 2006)

Oh, in the AnkoXTsunade fanart, can they be like Sieg's, only less tastefull and.. closer?


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 20, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> It actually is drawn straight into the computer. I am more comfortable with paper, but the process of scanning it and digitally inking it would increase the time it takes to do each by at least 100%.


Thanks for the response. I'm guessing you use a drawing pad. I think I need to get more confortable with my pad since I come into the whole time increase like you said.


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2006)

I have the feeling I drew him out of character, he doesn't look very wistful in the pic I used for reference. XD



			
				Yøndaime said:
			
		

> Oh, in the AnkoXTsunade fanart, can they be like Sieg's, only less tastefull and.. closer?


I'm going to enjoy doing yours. XD



> I think I need to get more confortable with my pad since I come into the whole time increase like you said.


Do it. Don't abandon paper, but it makes art life on the internet so much easier.


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2006)

Sorry for the rush job. ^^''



> Draw one of those situation pictures, like the ones you used to draw before. You know what I'm talking about? The ones with abf holding moe in her chain etc.
> 
> Moe must be purple.


Be more specific, I have no creativity whatsoever. T_T


> Can you draw Gai and Hard Gay together?
> 
> Dynamic Entry + Hooooo/Hard Gay desu!!!! would probably give me a fungasm. XD


Unfortunately my knowledge of Hard Gay is limited to his appearance - I don't know what a "Hard Gay desu" entails. XD


----------



## Orochimaru (May 20, 2006)

This is a classic! 

Cable's shoes = Manolo Blahnik?


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 20, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm going to enjoy doing yours. XD
> 
> Do it. Don't abandon paper, but it makes art life on the internet so much easier.


Make sure to post the pic in the bathhouse later please  

Thanks for the advice, It is akward but I find that putting a peice of paper over my pad helps in the drawing process.


----------



## BakaKage (May 21, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Took a long time with this one, decided she needed Sodeno Shirayuki at the last moment and couldn't get it right.
> 
> I'm alone all day, so more en route. ^^




love love love it  

Thank you


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 21, 2006)

Requesting a *portrait*, dani <3
*
-style:* I dont care.. draw me as anime or realisitic, i leave the choice for *you
-size: *im huge.. oh ya mean the pic size.. eh.. make it big, why not? XD
*-reference:* ill PM you the pic


----------



## CABLE (May 21, 2006)

Pic in my avatar preez.  I like your style, it's reminescent of Naoki Urasawa's.

STYLE: anime mos def.
Size: Same as reference pic.
REF:
Link removed


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> love love love it
> 
> Thank you


I'm glad. ^^



Blood+ for the win. I'm definately going to be coloring this one at some point.


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2006)

Spike - I accidentally flipped the colors and decided I liked it like that - lemme know if you'd like it normal - or you could just invert the colors if you have a editing program. ^^


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Take all the time in the world you'll need, do irl stuff too and dont feel pressured bout this. But pm it to me if you just can ^^



Miko, your PMs are disabled. ^^;;


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2006)

Okay, this is actually my first experiment with toner, so forgive me if things don't look quite awesome. ^^''

V1

V2

Lineart


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 22, 2006)

Awesome. ^^ 



> Blood+ for the win. I'm definately going to be coloring this one at some point.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 22, 2006)




----------



## mow (May 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I have the feeling I drew him out of character, he doesn't look very wistful in the pic I used for reference. XD.



You are made of win!!! XD Thank you so much!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Spike - I accidentally flipped the colors and decided I liked it like that - lemme know if you'd like it normal - or you could just invert the colors if you have a editing program. ^^




If this is the one, I request its...awesome.  You have won several internets today.   You picked the right scene and I love the quote.  I'll get someone to crop it into an avatar and a signature.  Before, I forget I'll advertise this place since I promised that before my request.

Thanks again.


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2006)

up for either a sasori or ed elric request?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 22, 2006)

I would like to request a drawing.
One where we see Shikamaru frozen in the moon walk stance. 
Where there is someone to his left side pointing a gun at him. 
With the words "Troublesome Dancing" written anywhere.
The person pointing the gun at him would be Brandon Heat. 
Sorry I don't have any Manga pics... only anime ones of Brandon.

*Spoiler*: __ 










I can get take screen caps of somemore, but the ones of him looking all snazy like that are limited.


Ps: As for the Shikamaru ones, do I need to find a drawining of Shikamaru in the manga and post it here? If so I'll go look.

Pss: In case you don't know what I mean by moon walk stance, it just means Shikamaru would have one foot in front of the other, with the back foot having the weight placed on his toes. 

OMG! This isn't to specific is it?
If so... ignore this post. 
If not, I THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart... for drawining the two greatest characters of all time together.


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2006)

phaw dani your last few have been amazing, the ones for spike and the blood+ one especially 

if you have time whenever could I request a pic of Sakura sitting on the swing Naruto used to be all alone on, I'd ask for one of them on it together but that'd be more hassle for you so I'll just stick to Sakura =p

thankies ~


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Miko, your PMs are disabled. ^^;;



Oh- shi ... :/ 
Well put it to here then :3 


And i just LOVED the rukia one, simply amazing <3 *reps*


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Oh- shi ... :/
> Well put it to here then :3


Alright, undeleted it, it's up there. ^^



> And i just LOVED the rukia one, simply amazing <3 *reps*


Thanks. 



Definately not my best work, as I'm not used to drawing anguish + Ita-chan doesn't easily lend himself to it.


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

OMG It's fabulous. Thanks  

*would rep but i cant yet*


----------



## jkingler (May 23, 2006)

Can I request a Kenshin vs. Sano pic? With Kenshin standing on top of Sano's zanbato?


----------



## .Naptha (May 23, 2006)

Really great work, nicely drawn and posed. 

No request from me.


----------



## BakaKage (May 23, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Definately not my best work, as I'm not used to drawing anguish + Ita-chan doesn't easily lend himself to it.



Not your bestwork?!? that's fuckin awesome!! (or maybe that's just because I haven't seen Itachi like that)


----------



## Orochimaru (May 23, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Definately not my best work, as I'm not used to drawing anguish + Ita-chan doesn't easily lend himself to it.



That's a very beautiful piece of art. Thank you very much. That's how Itachi will look like when he sees Sasuke go CS2 on his ass.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 23, 2006)

Nice collection so far. I particularly like the Tayuya and Spike drawings.


So...do I get a you-portrait? Huh, huh?


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> My Characters! Looking like ur Yuuhi Kurenai anime-ish image!
> 
> Apollo:
> HERE
> Their sunglasses not goggles,





Shall be working on the others presently, hope to get another done before I head to class. ^^
By the way, who drew this pic? Because they're better than me and I'd love to see more of their work.



			
				BakaKage said:
			
		

> Not your bestwork?!? that's fuckin awesome!! (or maybe that's just because I haven't seen Itachi like that)


Thanks. <3 I still think it sucks.


> That's a very beautiful piece of art. Thank you very much. That's how Itachi will look like when he sees Sasuke go CS2 on his ass.


I would cry too, if my little brother put on makeup and grew handwings.



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> So...do I get a you-portrait? Huh, huh?


Alright, alright... eventually. XD


----------



## Mukuro (May 25, 2006)

You're good and your style is intruiging.

My request:

​
Sakon's face in panel 2, please?


----------



## DOK (May 25, 2006)

what happend to gaixoro T__T


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

Its been posted already.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

can you draw itachi in here 



itachi only take your time im in no rush, just wanna see what you can do with it since your other drawings are so cool


----------



## krescentwolf (May 25, 2006)

You really do have an awesome style! So much so that i'd like to request my original character in your style(preferably in your Kurenai-ish style)...

please?!


----------



## DOK (May 25, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Still working, havn't had more than an hour at a time to sit down yet. T_T





OMFG! i didnt see this! Wonderful!!!! Oro's smirk +100 gai's teeth gleam +100 Tutrles+Swords +100 overall PERFECT! much appreciated! taaanksss!!!!!


----------



## Blue (May 25, 2006)

krescentwolf said:
			
		

> You really do have an awesome style! So much so that i'd like to request my original character in your style(preferably in your Kurenai-ish style)...


Looks awesome. Definately shall. o_o

Canti:



Fudged her pocket chain, can't be helped. Hope you don't mind the lack of full-body. My canvas got cut off.


----------



## Shirou-chan (May 25, 2006)

~<3 x3456789987


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 25, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Alright, alright... eventually. XD


Ok! PM it, too, if you will.


----------



## Blue (May 25, 2006)

Updated the first post with a list of completed work, including Brigit.

Also has all work in queue, in the order I intend to do them, and what I'm currently working on.


----------



## furious styles (May 25, 2006)

haha i just saw mine! wicked awesome =)


----------



## Shirou-chan (May 26, 2006)

oh yes i love ur art!

I love it so much I come back to request another... I'll PM the details


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 26, 2006)

Is it possible to request a drawing to be turned into a lineart?


----------



## bronzhawk (May 30, 2006)

KnK, your work is looking awesome.  I cannot wait to see what you come up when you are finished with my request.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 30, 2006)

Cham Cham  
and if you have the time.......Crono......

Pleeeeeezzzzeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dbcomix (May 30, 2006)

knk, what software did you use for your manga toning!?
and how do you get your lines so clean?


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry it took me like a week to color one thing. I lost motivaton on the road of life.



Someone tell me how I always manage to ruin things when I color them?


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> Is it possible to request a drawing to be turned into a lineart?


Certainly.


> knk, what software did you use for your manga toning!?
> and how do you get your lines so clean?


Photoshop, and a brush with low diffusion.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 12, 2006)

Love the work that you are putting out.  Just a side note on your first post though, don't you think you should put "In Progress" inbetween "Done so far" and "In Queue" rather than at the end?  Just a suggestion.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 17, 2006)

can you draw Rock Lee after the time skip


----------



## Diz (Jun 17, 2006)

hey your drawings are awesome can you draw a sasori one for me and him wearing a hat like this 

losers
except with one of those hats on like itachi and kisame and them hope you know what i mean lol take as long as you like


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd love for you to do a drawing of these two characters standing together, a proud expression onto each of these characters' face... PLEASE DO IT.

Link removed

#311 MQ Trans

(background please a wild forest surrounding them, and close to night.. red heaven please.. it'd be awesome if you could do that)


----------



## Kaki (Jun 24, 2006)

Are you drawing some katai? Draw dirty....


----------



## Hef (Jun 25, 2006)

I know you're not big on Rangiku, but I am. 

Sooo. Rangiku with a sword doing something cool please? 

Awesome art thus far, btw.  You've progressed so much from the time you got your tabby. I'm jealous.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 25, 2006)

Acctauly it would be cool to see some fan art of Jiro Matsumoto in your stlyle , like From freesia, whoever you want .....

that would be cool to me.....


----------



## wolski08 (Jun 26, 2006)

Could you draw an anime me? 

just wondering if you would do it because ill send you pictures if you will


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 26, 2006)

lol the threads creator run away 


edit: omg i was right


----------



## Fire Style Juitsu (Jul 2, 2006)

u should draw a picture of Sasuke with Sakura while Naruto watches in shame


----------



## chubby (Jul 3, 2006)

ooo!!! can u draw me a pic of a guy who has a cloak on that looks like the one the orginization members (from KH2) wear (i dont care if its exactly the same) and have him holding a double-bladed scythe (a blade on each end of the staff part, and facing opposite ways) preferably shroud his face under the hood so he looks somewhat like this:


please make this!!! i've had this idea for a character in my head for so long! if u do decide that u want to draw this, you can change any detail of him, and i dont care if u name him


----------



## mcraemit (Jul 4, 2006)

can yo draw naruto and sasuke!! plz













mcraemit


----------



## Ino (Jul 4, 2006)

I recently joined an rp and I need a picture of someone with this description:

Name: Chiaki
Age: 14

Gender: Female
Eyes/hair: blue/black
Appearance: gourd full of water on her back(similar to Gaara). And a konoha band somewhere, anywhere on her body.

Can someone please draw her for me? Much appreciated.

Please draw her for me. I didn't give much of a description. Please make her pretty.


----------



## Freija (Jul 5, 2006)

*senses Blue has deserted this thread ?*


----------



## sasgaara (Jul 15, 2006)

i just dont get it, you could make them very good, but those drawings are just little bit too simple


----------



## ninjamasternaruto (Jul 15, 2006)

*nice drawing*

how do u people draw like that?


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

Will You Draw Fully Naked Pics?


----------



## Procyon (Jul 23, 2006)

Dani, I would like it if you drew me Cloud. (from FF7)


----------



## Blinus (Jul 23, 2006)

If you're still around...

I dunno if you feel like doing dialogue, but I have a request with it.

A badass looking Kabuto (With basass clothes) stating that yes, he was behind Orochimaru and Akatsuki all along. (Maybe with the Anima-esque Bijuu statue in the background, perhaps just the manga page superimposed).

As much of a Kabubitch as I am, I don't believe he'll ever be the final villain... but to see it drawn would be so badass.

If possible, thanx. You t3h master. PM me if it is possible.  If not, it's okay.


----------



## lambov (Jul 24, 2006)

ninjamasternaruto said:
			
		

> how do u people draw like that?


i want to draw like them


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 26, 2006)

Can someone draw me a character by using what I tell them.

Name: Hatake Heisei
Age: 27 (Same as Kakashi's)

Gender: Female
Eyes/hair: blue/blue, short and spiky
Rank: Jounin
Appearance: Wears silver flame sunglasses with blue lenses, wear the same Konoha band the 2nd Hokage one had, wear three silver small hoop earrings in her ears, wear a Jounin vest zipped up, wears a shirt that comes below her elbow with the same symbol that Kakashi has on the sides of his sleeves, gloves like Kakashi's, shorts that go a little bit below the knees, and the same shoes everyone else wears.

Can someone please draw her for me? Much appreciated.

Please make her look boyish..


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 26, 2006)

if the threads creater is takin a pause or not gonna continue with this whole request thing... maybe this thread should be locked >_>;;;;


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with you, El Jackal.


----------



## Feathers! (Jul 27, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> if the threads creater is takin a pause or not gonna continue with this whole request thing... maybe this thread should be locked >_>;;;;



maybe other people can fill in requests too .  Like santa's elves when santa is sick with the flu.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 27, 2006)

aburo yin, you keep saying that and see how fast stuff gets done for the request.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 4, 2006)

Can You Draw Me A Pic Of Team Yondaime?


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 11, 2006)

I know it's a weird request, but I wanna see Gaara in a dress. (It's a long story) Preferably, the dress should be frilly and black, if colored in.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 11, 2006)

I request that this theard be lock since no one is working on these request.


----------



## Roy (Aug 11, 2006)

can u draw Batman for me??


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you do my Art homework? Note: I'm serious, it's too hard ><


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

I predictably request a picture of Cham Cham


----------

